# FreeBSD 9.2 installation aborts creating partition option



## Vivekananthan (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi,

Trying to install FreeBSD 9.2 in Supermicro server (Motherboard Model : X10DRW-i). Installation quits when selecting any option in Partitioning tab. Below is message we are getting:

```
Partition Error - An installation step has been aborted. Would you like to restart the installation or exit the installer?
```
And in `dmesg` below messages were logged:

```
pid 984 (autopart), uid 0: exited on signal 11
```
Please advice if any changes to be done in BIOS / Boot options for the installation.


----------



## woodsb02 (Mar 9, 2015)

Vivekananthan said:


> And in  dmesg below messages were logged:
> 
> ```
> pid 984 (autopart), uid 0: exited on signal 11
> ```


I note that this same error message appears in a number of open / unanswered bug reports:
PR 171835
PR 168188
PR 176987

There seems to be a common theme that these bug reports are on systems with a RAID card. Does your system have a RAID card?

Can you post the full output of `dmesg` (if you can transfer it off the computer via a network connection from the installer?

Why are you trying to install FreeBSD 9.2? Have you tried a more recent version of FreeBSD?


----------



## Vivekananthan (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi,
    We don't have RAID card installed in those servers. Also the servers are located in a different location. We are installing by mounting iso file. So it is not possible to get the full output of dmesg.

    Also tried installing FreeBSD 10. It also quit at the same stage.

    Thank you for the response.


----------



## Chris_H (Mar 17, 2015)

My guess is that the way you're mounting/using the install image, is causing the partitioning routine to knock the legs out from under itself, during the media scan. Could you provide the details on how your mounting the iso image to perform the install?

--Chris


----------



## SirDice (Mar 18, 2015)

We have several SuperMicro servers running FreeBSD 9.3. All of them installed locally with a USB stick though.


----------



## kpa (Mar 18, 2015)

Clear out couple of dozen sectors from both the beginning and the end of the disks with dd(1) and try again. It's possible that the disks you're using have some leftover RAID metadata from old use or even from factory testing and the graid(8) driver in the kernel detects the disks as a RAID array in faulted state and that causes the problems with the installer.


----------

